# port ... what the hell?



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, can somebody out there give me answer? What the hell is port wine and what makes it different than everything else i drink? Sounds pretty stupid, but who gives a sh-t.

I just don't feel like dropping $20-30 for a bottle if it won't be enjoyed. 




Thanks for any info you guys have.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Ok, can somebody out there give me answer? What the hell is port wine and what makes it different than everything else i drink? Sounds pretty stupid, but who gives a sh-t.
> 
> I just don't feel like dropping $20-30 for a bottle if it won't be enjoyed.
> 
> Thanks for any info you guys have.


Hola Hollywood!
I'm not a wine connoisseur, but as far as I know Porto or port wine are more like for dessert. They are very sweet compared to ordinary red wine like Merlot etc. I love drinking port wine together with my cigar after meal,
like Graham, Taylor, Dow's They are all product of Portugal.
and I'm sure that a lot of you guys on the board can explain this better than me. I think we need Pinokio here, he is from Portugal, *Amigo we need help * *here!!!*


----------



## jdsmoke (Oct 31, 2004)

Port is a fortified wine. They usually ad brandy to stop the fermentation process. Great with cigars or chocolate.

Check out the links for more info.

http://www.askmen.com/fashion/wine_and_dine/9_wine_dine.html

http://www.intowine.com/port.html


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for your replies!! the links were very helpful! I'll be trying some very soon. :al


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

As someone else said Port is good with chocolate. Next time you're out to dinner, order dessert that is heavy on the chocolate side. Order a port to go with it, usually served in a small glass and is typically $5-15 a glass. You'll see the attraction.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Ok, can somebody out there give me answer? What the hell is port wine and what makes it different than everything else i drink? Sounds pretty stupid, but who gives a sh-t.
> 
> I just don't feel like dropping $20-30 for a bottle if it won't be enjoyed.
> 
> Thanks for any info you guys have.


Lots of folks (me included) think that port goes well with cigars. A port is basically a heavy red wine (normally from Oporto in Portugal) which has grape spirits added to halt the fermentation. This leaves some residual sweetness and makes it higher in alcohol. This was originally done to preserve it when it was being shipped on sailing ships. If you want to give it a try you can find some enjoyable ports under $20. Examples might include Graham's Six Grapes, Fonseca Bin27 or Croft Distinction. All cost less than $17 at a discount shop. Super premium aged vintage ports can cost $60, $100 to several hundred a bottle. Give it a try; you may get hooked


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

DaveNJ said:


> Lots of folks (me included) think that port goes well with cigars. A port is basically a heavy red wine (normally from Oporto in Portugal) which has grape spirits added to halt the fermentation. This leaves some residual sweetness and makes it higher in alcohol. This was originally done to preserve it when it was being shipped on sailing ships. If you want to give it a try you can find some enjoyable ports under $20. Examples might include Graham's Six Grapes, Fonseca Bin27 or Croft Distinction. All cost less than $17 at a discount shop. Super premium aged vintage ports can cost $60, $100 to several hundred a bottle. Give it a try; you may get hooked


Graham Six Grapes is good Amigo! :hn Salud!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I just loved the name of this thread.

I haven't tried port yet, but I've been curious because so many people rave about it. Hopefully I like it better than Drambuie.


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

True Porto is harvested in the upper Douro valley in Portugal pressed and barreled then shipped down the valley for storage. Storage is shorter than the standard red (insert name) when wine brandy is mixed to 20% alcohol. Fermentation stops at this point.

The barrel will further age. Vintage Port is bottled not long after, unfiltered. 4-6 years later LBV is bottled usually filtered except for Warre's. 10,20 years or so Tawny is bottled filtered. Not sure what they do to Tawnies to further oxidation and get that deep amber color.

I drink with a full bodies cigar or Stilton cheese. Beware Stilton stinks like ---, but tastes heavenly with porto.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Ok, can somebody out there give me answer? What the hell is port wine and what makes it different than everything else i drink? Sounds pretty stupid, but who gives a sh-t.
> 
> I just don't feel like dropping $20-30 for a bottle if it won't be enjoyed.
> 
> Thanks for any info you guys have.


Hey BOTL.....look for a package bigger than a cigar box....I think you'll get the hook. It's great having many addies 'on file' :al


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hey BOTL.....look for a package bigger than a cigar box....I think you'll get the hook. It's great having many addies 'on file' :al


HMMMMMMMMMMM? That scares me a little! Cool!!! :al


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

Try pairing a glass of Six Grapes with gingersnaps covered with a real smelly Gorgonzola or maybe an old Stilton cheese.

Creates heartburn like you wouldn't believe if you overdose it (trust me on that!!), but oh so tasty!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Ok, can somebody out there give me answer? What the hell is port wine and what makes it different than everything else i drink? Sounds pretty stupid, but who gives a sh-t.
> 
> I just don't feel like dropping $20-30 for a bottle if it won't be enjoyed.
> 
> Thanks for any info you guys have.


Believe me Holly, you won´t regret the money wasted on Port. Choose a nice ISOM, a nice football/basket/hockey/baseball night a nice Port wine bottle and then you tell me!!

Keep well my friend.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

And if you are truely adventurous, I can teach you how to make it! PM me port fans!

Cheers!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

although Im not much of a wine drinker, I love port wine, it is sweet and i bet it would be great with a cigar, my dad had some from one of my parents wine tasting parties and I had some...so so good.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMM? That scares me a little! Cool!!! :al


Hey brother...I haven't forgotten. Just been under the weather the past week. It's going out Monday.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

get better! wouldn't want you to die before I win that bet! haha


----------

